# Planting Advice plz



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

*Java Fern and Anubias*;

It says that it needs to be secured to a rock or wood. Can I tie the roots down to a regular polished rock with fishing line? If so do I have to set it on top of the sand or can I then bury it in the sand a bit to make it look better.

I will most likely put the Anubias on a piece of drift wood that I have, but I need to know if I can use the polished rocks for them as well. 

The Anubias came in a basket with the roots grown into wool. Is there a trick to getting the wool off without damaging the roots?

*Java Moss*;

Right now I have two clumps of Java Moss wrapped around the ends of the drift wood. Is this suffenct or do I need to tightly bind it around it with fishing line? The rhizome is the bottom stem of the plant where as the roots are the brown tentacles coming off right? 

*Anacharis and Crypt*;

I could not find anything about having to attach these to rock or wood. Is it ok to plant it directly into the sand?

Ludwigia;

I bought this not knowing that I didn't have enough light to support it. I will most likely have to take it out of the tank but am waiting to see if by some miracle it survives. As soon as I see it dying I will take it out.

Should I be adding anything into the water to help the plants survive? I have limited 'fish income' and if they will do ok without it I would prefer not to have the added expense. 


I really appreciate your help.


----------



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

Would love to piggy-back this post and see what others have to say about the Java Moss - I have heard different things and am sick of books being so unclear!

Sorry I <3 Fish - I don't have any answers for you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

I answered questions in your log, but I'll try to answer here what wasn't covered there. 

Java moss doesn't have a rhizome (java fern does). It just takes some time to attach to things, so thats why its recommended to tie it down. If it is staying on the wood, I would leave it.

The plants should be fine without any supplements. You have low light and low light plants, so usually they grow fine (but slow, which is expected) without supplements. Something you may want to look into in the future is a combination type fertilizer called Flourish. There are several Flourish products, but the regular one (just called Flourish) is a mix of micro nutrients. Here is a link to a pic and information: http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Flourish.html.

With more light comes the need for more nutrients.  Right now, you should be fine though.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

I <3 Fish

I do not want to sound adverse here but JOM has really spent a ton of time and answered your questions twice.

Your research prior to posting again would very much be appreciated by those of us who would like to help you.

TR


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

jones57742 said:


> I <3 Fish
> 
> I do not want to sound adverse here but JOM has really spent a ton of time and answered your questions twice.
> 
> ...


Isn't she great!? 

She did a great job of only answering each question once despite me asking the same questions on two threads. I just thought I would put them all togather in a more legable format on the proper board for clarifaction purposes. I guess I'm a bit slow when it comes to aquaria, but I do my best to research things and then clarify them here. 

Not to sound argumentive but Trashion (thx) and her were the only ones that answered my questions so from now on I'll probably just stick to PM'ing her so that you don't waste your time reading my questions and not answering them.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, don't do that. Nobody learns anything that way, and the mods already have enough PM's everyday as it is. It is annoying to see multiple threads asking the same questions, but at least the questions get asked and people can see & learn from them.


----------

